
Verizon support rep admits anti-Netflix throttling - icehawk219
http://boingboing.net/2014/02/07/verizon-support-rep-admits-ant.html
======
dubfan
Actual headline should read: "Confused front-line tech support rep parrots
back answer to a leading question that he probably didn't understand"

------
alexeisadeski3
Similar story to the one from a couple of days ago?

Am convinced that support reps would know nothing about throttling, and
wouldn't trust what they say on the matter.

------
chrisBob
Or, you caught a guy agreeing without understanding because, if the user
thinks he solved with the problem you should just go with it.

~~~
adestefan
Or you just kept asking different service reps until you found what that had
no idea what you were talking about just said, "Yup!"

I have no idea if or if not Verizon is fucking with Netflix. However, this
reporting is absolutely worthless and is basically just muck racking at this
point.

------
benologist
Direct link: [http://davesblog.com/blog/2014/02/05/verizon-using-recent-
ne...](http://davesblog.com/blog/2014/02/05/verizon-using-recent-net-
neutrality-victory-to-wage-war-against-netflix/)

